# Film I scored screening in LA Sunday 6/3 @ The Chinese Theaters



## John DeBorde (May 31, 2012)

Howdy Folks!

_Worth the Weight_, an indie romantic comedy that I scored will be screening this Sunday, June 3rd @ 7:15pm at the Chinese Theaters in Hollywood as part of the Dances with Films Festival.

The film has enjoyed several successes so far, including winning the Audience Choice Award at the Beverly Hills Film Festival and getting a good review in Variety, but most importantly audiences seem to genuinely enjoy the film.

Below is some more info about the film, and if you're able to make it out, please make sure and say hi. Thanks! -john

===================

Please join our entire cast and crew on Sunday, June 3rd at 7:15pm at the Chinese 6 Theatres when we screen as part of the Dances with Films Festival! As one of only 10 features selected to compete this year we are so excited to be part of this festival. We hope you will help us celebrate our "indie worth your time" (AMFM Magazine). Details below...

DANCES WITH FILMS 2012
presents
WORTH THE WEIGHT
** Q and A with Director, Cast and Crew to follow! **

SUNDAY, JUNE 3rd @ 7:15PM
at the CHINESE 6 THEATRES
6801 Hollywood Blvd. Hollywood, CA 90028
(located inside the Hollywood and Highland Complex, Level 3)
MAP

Tickets are $10 prior to MAY 31 - $13 after
BUY TICKETS HERE
http://danceswithfilms.com/slate_worththeweight.html

“A pleasing indie romantic comedy.” – Variety

“Full of charm and spirit. Fans of such films as 'Knocked Up' or '40 Year Old Virgin' would feel right at home with this story,
but at the same time there is a subtlety and self respect which comedies of that style often lack.” – Rogue Cinema 

AUDIENCE CHOICE AWARD – BEST FEATURE | Beverly Hills Film Festival 2012 

BREAKOUT FILMMAKING HONORS | Newport Beach Film Festival 2012

VOTED TO ENCORE DAY | Cinequest Film Festival 2012

********
For more news, trailer, info and fun visit
http://worththeweightthemovie.com/

And don't forget to Like us on FACEBOOK and IMDB and Follow us on TWITTER!
http://www.facebook.com/worththeweight
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1769383/
https://twitter.com/#!/WTWmovie


----------



## RiffWraith (May 31, 2012)

Cant be there, but good luck!


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 31, 2012)

Hey i know this gets a little sticky..

Did you get paid? And are you happy with the arrangement?

just wondering...hope it does well!!!


----------



## soundslikejoe (Jun 9, 2012)

Small world.... My last feature was also at DWF on June 4. I scored the documentary Code2600. Wish I had time to attend the festival. Did you happen to go? Any commentary on what you thought of the festival? How was it?


----------

